# ISO 2 FF Cultures in Westchester NY



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

ISO 2 FF Cultures in Westchester NY.


Caught in a jam, need to purchase 2 producing cultures... My last 2 crashed on me, hungry frogs... Would take whatever you have left over.



Please LMK


Thanks 



Chris


----------

